# Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!



## Barschhunter88 (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin Liebe Anglerboard Gemeinde,

Ein sehr guter Freund von mir hat mir ein paar Fragen zum Thema Echo-Kombigeräte gestellt, allerdings bin ich da komplett überfragt. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir/ihm weiterjelfen könnt. 
Nun zu den Fragen:

Ich suche ein Echolot aus dem man u.a. auch Daten auslesen und
Gewässerkarten erstellen kann. Dazu hätte ich aber noch einige Fragen:

1) Gibt es Vor/Nachteile zwischen Echoloten mit integriertem
GPS-Empfaenger und Geräten bei denen das GPS extern angeschlossen wird?
(Kenne von früher noch Lowrance-Echolote mit "pilzförmigem" GPS-Adapter,
der per Kabel angebunden wurde).

2) Als Software zum Auswerten der Tracks und zum erstellen von
Gewässerprofilkarten bin ich bei einer ersten kurzen suche immer wieder
nur auf die Software Dr.Depth gestoßen. Gibt es da auch noch
interessante alternativsoftware?

Liebäugeln tue ich mit dem "Lowrance HDS 5m". Allerdings hab ich im Netz
schon von verschiedenen Problemen in Verbindung mit der Software
Dr.Depth und auch im Bereich Firmwareupdate gelesen. Wie ist da der
aktuelle Stand? Kann man die Geräte mittlerweile fehlerfrei updaten und
laufen die Geräte mit der aktuellen Dr.Depth-Software?

Als letztes würde mich noch interessieren was es an weiteren vorschlägen
zur Kombination Echolot/GPS/Kartensoftware zur Erstellung von
Gewässerkarten gibt.

So und nun zu den Antworten.

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Tight Lines
Steven


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Hi!

Zu 1:

Eine externe Antenne soll die Genauigkeit erhöhen. Stimmt aber auch nicht, wir haben das getestet und es kommt auf das gleiche raus. Es kommt in erster Linie auf den Empfang an, bei begrenzter Sicht auf den Himmel (z. B. durch Bäume verdeckt) kann auch eine externe antenne nicht helfen.

Zu 2:

Dr. Depth ist schon in Ordnung und reicht völlig aus.


Das Lowrance HDS-5m ist ein reiner Kartenplotter, ohne echolot. Man könnte ihn umrüsten, aber es wäre dann VIEL teurer, als wenn Du gleich ein HDS-5 kaufst.

Wie sollen die Probleme mit der Software ausgesehen haben? Bei Updates lädst Du Dir einfach die neueste Version runter und installierst sie.


----------



## Barschhunter88 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

|bigeyes Ohh, das ging ja schnell!

Danke Dir!

Ich meinte das HDS-5 und nicht das 5m! 

Ihm geht es darum, dass das Programm die Tiefe, die das Lot pro Wegpunkt misst, ein liest und dann später in eine Tiefenkarte umwandelt. Hoffe ihr versteht mich.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Die Daten für die Kartenerstellung werden auf SD-Karte aufgezeichnet. Das stellt man im Echolot ein und alles weitere passiert dann automatisch. Die SD-Karte steckst Du dann (ggf. über einen Adapter) in den Computer, startest das Kartenprogramm und liest die Daten ein. Dann erstellt Dir die Kartensoftware eine Karte von dem aufgezeichneten Gebiet. Das Programm und das Echolot arbeiten nicht zusammen. Du kannst aber zumindest für Lowrance-Geräte eine Tiefenlinienkarte erstellen, die Du wiederum auf dem Echolot installieren und dann verwenden kannst, ähnlich wie käufliche Seekarten.


----------



## Tim78 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Jetzt mal für nen GAANNZZ doofen der sich nen Hds 7 zugelegt hat#c
Heißt das, das ich mit der Software mir meine eigenen Tiefenkarten bauen kann in dem ich ein paar Runden über den See fahre ???
Brauche ich dann noch zusatz Software oder reicht die grobe Weltkarte die im Gerät vorhanden ist ?


----------



## Barschhunter88 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Zu deiner ersten Frage kann man mit Ja antworten.
Ein paar Runden sind gut. Je nachdem wie groß dein Gewässer ist, kann es schon mal 2-4 Jahre dauern bis dein Gewässer komplett eingescannt wurde. 

Ob du noch eine Zusatz-Software benötigst weiß ich noch gar nicht. Wäre auch sehr interessant für mich.


----------



## DannyGeysen (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Brauche ich dann noch zusatz Software oder reicht die grobe Weltkarte die im Gerät vorhanden ist ?


 
Die Uferlinien und Inseln können Sie zum Beispiel mit GoogleEarth zusammenstellen und speichern als .KML-file. Diese .KML-file lässt sich dann auch  in DrDepth importieren. Wegepunkte lassen sich ebenfalls importieren.


----------



## Tim78 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Wo bekomme ich" DrDepth "denn ? Und was kostet sowas???
Hätte da auch noch ne Frage zu Navonics Karten kann man die ohne weiteres Kop......
Ihr könnt mir auch ne PN schreiben|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Dirk_001 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Moin Tim,
zu deinen Fragen...
- Dr. Depth kostet 99€ für die Standard Version.
- Navionics oder Nautic Path oder oder oder kann man nicht so einfach kopieren. Diese Karten auf dem Speicherchip sind mit der Seriennummer desselbigen gekoppelt. Man kann die Dateien kopieren aber danach nicht nutzen. |rolleyes
Mit viel Aufwand kann man sich seine eigenen Gewässerkarten vom Lieblingsangelplatz basteln. Wie gesagt es ist viel Arbeit aber es lohnt sich !!
Ich hab das ganze für Rügen und Umgebung gemacht. Das ist zwar ein sehr grosser Bereich und hat mehrere Wochen gedauert, aber ich möchte nicht mehr gegen andere Karten tauschen |supergri

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## zander-ralf (9. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Moin Leute,

ich habe vor mir ein neues, fest installiertes Echolot/GPS (Kombigerät) in meiner Shetland 536 zuzulegen.
Bei der gigantischen Vielfalt und Modulen usw. an Geräten steige ich aber nicht wirklich durch. #c
Es soll ein bedienerfreundliches und hochwertiges Gerät bis ca. 1.000,-€ sein. Also 3.000,-€ will ich nicht unbedingt ausgeben.
Wir sind überwiegend in der südlichen Nordsee (Wrackfischen) und in der südwestlichen Ostsee unterwegs.
Vielleicht kann mir ein erfahrener Skipper weiterhelfen!? 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Shira11 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Hallo,

wenn Du in die neue Side- oder downscan Technologie einsteigen möchtest bist mit 1.000,- knapp nicht dabei!

Verzichtet man in deinem fall auf diese dann kann es vorkommen das man #q#q#q


----------



## zander-ralf (10. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

shira11,

dann warte ich auf Deinen Tipp. Wenn es etwas mehr wird als 1.000,-€ falle ich nicht vom Hocker, aber wie beschrieben werde ich keine Unsummen hinlegen.


----------



## Shira11 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Ich hab HDS-5 + LSS-1 Modul Lowrance um 1.250,- bekommen. Ohne Karten, aber die brauch ich nicht da ich mit dem Garmin Vision Charts Navigiere. 
Kartenkosten ~ 290,-


----------



## pxrxx12 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

*Raymarine A50D-EU *, Kartenplotter mit Echolot.
Gerät gibt es mit vorinstallierten Navionics silver Karten zu einem Spitzenpreis unter 700 Euro.
Wo ?
Email schreiben.


----------



## Shira11 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



paree12 schrieb:


> *Raymarine A50D-EU *, Kartenplotter mit Echolot.
> Gerät gibt es mit vorinstallierten Navionics silver Karten zu einem Spitzenpreis unter 700 Euro.
> Wo ?
> Email schreiben.


 
Ja aber da ist dann nix mit Side Imageing oder Sructure Scan!

Da nehm ich lieber ein Lowrance HDS-5 um 700,- und kann erweitern mit dem LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul.#h


----------



## pxrxx12 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Ja aber da ist dann nix mit Side Imageing oder Sructure Scan!
> 
> Da nehm ich lieber ein Lowrance HDS-5 um 700,- und kann erweitern mit dem LSS-1 Structure Scan Modul.#h



Und ist da für 700 Euro irgendetwas mit structure scan und side image? Kostet doch wohl ca noch einmal so viel. Und Karten zu Navigieren, z.B. Navionics Gold schlagen nochmals mit 230 Euro zu Buche. Mach alles in allem so um die 1650 Euro.
Bleibt noch der miserable Lowrance Service, den bekommt man kostenlos. Und, wer braucht denn den Structure Scan wirklich. In den Weiten Norwegens beim praktischen Salzwassereinsatz, sind schon Tiefen bis 50 m nicht immer die Regel. Wenn ich ein Segelboot mit Schwert oder Vollkiel durch die schwedischen Schärfen fahre ist das sicher ganz hilflich, für mich als Angler eher überflüssig.


----------



## Shira11 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



paree12 schrieb:


> Und ist da für 700 Euro irgendetwas mit structure scan und side image? Kostet doch wohl ca noch einmal so viel. Und Karten zu Navigieren, z.B. Navionics Gold schlagen nochmals mit 230 Euro zu Buche. Mach alles in allem so um die 1650 Euro.
> Bleibt noch der miserable Lowrance Service, den bekommt man kostenlos. Und, wer braucht denn den Structure Scan wirklich. In den Weiten Norwegens beim praktischen Salzwassereinsatz, sind schon Tiefen bis 50 m nicht immer die Regel. Wenn ich ein Segelboot mit Schwert oder Vollkiel durch die schwedischen Schärfen fahre ist das sicher ganz hilflich, für mich als Angler eher überflüssig.


 
Ob´s wer braucht oder nicht entscheidest Du???;+


----------



## pxrxx12 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Ob´s wer braucht oder nicht entscheidest Du???;+



Ja, natürlich, für mich persönlich entscheide ich das doch wohl .
Oder möchtest Du das für mich jetzt entscheiden?


----------



## Shira11 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



paree12 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich, für mich persönlich entscheide ich das doch wohl .
> Oder möchtest Du das für mich jetzt entscheiden?


 
Hier gings aber nicht um Dich sondern um Zander-ralf!!!#h


----------



## pxrxx12 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



Shira11 schrieb:


> Hier gings aber nicht um Dich sondern um Zander-ralf!!!#h



Bravo, richtig erkannt. Zander-Ralf wollte nur eine Empfehlung bis 1000 Euro und die habe ich ihm gegeben, sonst nichts. Von side image und structure scan war bei ihm überhaupt nicht die Rede (oder habe ich etwas überlesen?).
Das Raymarine ist ein professionelles Marinegerät mit einem digitalen Echolot vom Feinsten, einer Kartenplotter und Navigationskarten von Navionics für ganz Europa. Dazu gehört dann auch noch eine 50/200 Geber.
Das ganze kostet bei uns so etwa 1100 Euro. In England bei einem grossen Ausrüster natürlich in der EU Fassung wie sie der deutsche Händler auch anbietet einschl. UPS Versand in Höhe von 34 Euro ganze 673,00 Euro. 
Wem diese exzellente Technik nicht reicht, weil er auch die Blechgießkanne im Möhnesee noch identifizieren möchte, der sollte sich ganz einfach auf 2000 Euro einstellen, dann sind doch alle zufrieden.
Also, lass ganz einfach einmal eine gut gemeinte Empfehlung so stehen, wie sie kommt, auch wenn sie den eigenen Vorstellungen nicht entspricht. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe für diese "Ich-Weiß-Was-Besseres" Vorstellungen in einem Forum wenig Verständnis.


----------



## zander-ralf (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Moin Leute,

alles gut! 
Es gibt sicherlich mehrere Optionen und wenn zwei Insider über ein Thema unterschiedlicher Meinung sind hat doch nicht einer automatisch Unrecht. |rolleyes
Ich danke euch wirklich für die Tipps. 
Gestern habe ich noch mit Thomas Schlageter (www.angel-schlageter.de) telefoniert. Der Mann schien mir echt fachkompetent zu sein. Er bildet auch Polizei und andere Behörden am Echolot aus.
Er hat mir für meine Zwecke ein *Humminbird 798c SI Combo *mit Nord- u. Ostseekarten empfohlen. Der Komplett-Preis liegt bei 1.250,-€. Das wird es wahrscheinlich werden und der von ihm angebotene Service soll, lt. seiner Aussage, _(is klar!_) super sein. 
Wenn mit dem Gerät oder _angel-schlageter_ jemand Erfahrungen hat wäre eine Info natürlich spitze!?

Allerbest ut Ostfriesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Shira11 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Das ist sicher eine gute Entscheidung!#h


----------



## Shira11 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



paree12 schrieb:


> Bravo, richtig erkannt. Zander-Ralf wollte nur eine Empfehlung bis 1000 Euro und die habe ich ihm gegeben, sonst nichts. Von side image und structure scan war bei ihm überhaupt nicht die Rede (oder habe ich etwas überlesen?).
> Das Raymarine ist ein professionelles Marinegerät mit einem digitalen Echolot vom Feinsten, einer Kartenplotter und Navigationskarten von Navionics für ganz Europa. Dazu gehört dann auch noch eine 50/200 Geber.
> Das ganze kostet bei uns so etwa 1100 Euro. In England bei einem grossen Ausrüster natürlich in der EU Fassung wie sie der deutsche Händler auch anbietet einschl. UPS Versand in Höhe von 34 Euro ganze 673,00 Euro.
> Wem diese exzellente Technik nicht reicht, weil er auch die Blechgießkanne im Möhnesee noch identifizieren möchte, der sollte sich ganz einfach auf 2000 Euro einstellen, dann sind doch alle zufrieden.
> Also, lass ganz einfach einmal eine gut gemeinte Empfehlung so stehen, wie sie kommt, auch wenn sie den eigenen Vorstellungen nicht entspricht. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe für diese "Ich-Weiß-Was-Besseres" Vorstellungen in einem Forum wenig Verständnis.


 
Also nochmal!

Bei Lowrance kriegst Du das HDS-5 mit Geber auch zu den Preis wie das Raymarine. Dann hast Du in beiden fällen ein gutes GPS-Gerät mit einem tollen klassischen Echolot.

Wenn man aber nach einem Jahr doch der Meinung sein sollte das ich die Gieskanne finden will dann:

Bei Raymarine Gerät verkaufen denn es gibt hier keine Erweiterung oder?

Bei Lowrance LSS-1 Modul hinzukaufen und schon kann man Gieskannen finden.
#h


----------



## pxrxx12 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> alles gut!
> Es gibt sicherlich mehrere Optionen und wenn zwei Insider über ein Thema unterschiedlicher Meinung sind hat doch nicht einer automatisch Unrecht. |rolleyes
> ...



Ohne jetzt ketzerisch wirken zu wollen:
Ich würde mir einmal überlegen, warum der Forenpate "Schlegeteder" heißt und massiv im Forum Werbung u.a. mit Humminbird tätigt. Das 798si ist sicher ein TopGerät, nur die geschäftlichen Interessen haben sicher auch da Vorrang.
Übrigens habe ich bei Schl... auch schon gekauft, insofern ist das nur eine einfache Feststellung ohne jegliche Wertung.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

paree12, es muss ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, wenn man überall vertreten ist. 
Klar, der will verkaufen und ist sicherlich (so kam es mir vor) ein aktiver Verkäufer. Das Gerät soll wohl richtig gut sein und der Preis (1.250,-€) ist hoffentlich auch ok.
Ist er denn mal eher negativ aufgefallen? Ist der Service wirklich so klasse?


----------



## Shira11 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Also vom Service bei Schl. hab ich in diesem Forum bis jetzt nur das beste gelesen.#6

Wenn man auf guten Service wert legt ist man da sicher in guten Händen.

Ich weiss nicht was man damit anfangen soll, aber meine Entscheidung lag auch zwischen Humminbird 798 und Lowrance HDS-5. Ich hab natürlich eine EU-version von Lowrance gekauft. Meine Kaufentscheidung lag hier aber trozdem an der US-Preisgestaltung. Bei Humminbird ist der Preisunterschied Doller zu Euro doch sehr hoch (~40%). Warum ist das bei den Amis so günstig? Das hat mich einfach verunsichert im bezug auf Humminbird. Kommt da was neues, liegts an der Qualität,.....??? Bei Lowrance ist der nicht so weit auseinander.
#h


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen an die Cracks unter euch!*

Moin Shira11,

mich hat es auch gewundert, dass die beiden Geräte bei den Amis im Preis ähnlich liegen und bei uns das Humminbird wesentlich teurer ist!?
Gut, die Yankies können nichts dafür, dass unsere Händler das Humminbird zum Mercedes machen.
Ich persönlich muss aber auch sagen, dass mir das Lowrance viel zu bunt erscheint. Laut Herrn Schl. ist die Darstellung auch lange nicht so gut wie beim H. 798c SI Combo. 
Im Einsatz habe ich noch keines der Geräte laufen gesehen. Deshalb halte ich mich lieber schön zurück!!! |bigeyes


----------

